# Laguna Custom Rods 2cool Sponsor Contest



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey everyone! We are excited to announce that we have elected to join the 2cool family and swap some fish stories with you guys! We want to share our experiences and reports with yâ€™all, offer answers where we can, and get some questions answered ourselves. We hope to be doing something special for our 2cool friends for years to come. Stay tuned for promotions and specials we will run from time to time. We have our website down for a revamp and update, but you can find us on Facebook by searching Laguna Custom Rods. We love to post cool pics of fish and just about anything else that we find entertaining! Shoot us a like and you can guarantee a daily dose of fish. You can also come by the shop and check out the building process in Katy, Texas. Just shoot us a message and make sure we are going to be there and not out on delivery!
Now, on to the fun stuffâ€¦. As a grand opening, we are running a contest. This is not going to be a weekly or monthly dealâ€¦ Get in while the getting is good. 
Here at Laguna we are very focused on the little things. That is what makes a custom rod specialâ€¦ the little things. So, our contest is going to be about the little things. We love to fish hard here at Laguna, but sometimes that isnâ€™t everything. Itâ€™s the little things that made us love the water in the first place. Submit your favorite picture of a sunrise, sunset, or anything else you deem super cool and a â€œitâ€™s the little thingsâ€ moment. The winner will be chosen on Feb 14th!
*Prize consists of:*
*2 Laguna Liquid Series rods of your choice*
*2 Caps*
*2 Shirts*
*AND a guided trip for 2 by Tommy Countz on Matagorda Bay. You will be accompanied by Laguna Pro Staff members to exchange stories and have an all-around good time!*
*We will try to accommodate you on dates and make it as convenient as possible, but the final say will belong to Tommy, as well as the type of fishing that best suits the time of year and conditions.
Tight lines to all and good luck!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome to the board guys, best of luck with the rods! Some great guys on here...and a few goof balls, but that makes it more interesting! Heres my favorite outdoor pic. Sunrise on the west Galveston beachfront on a beautiful June morning with a flat, trout green surf. I had just gotten my 2 boys, Dominic (10) and Lil Roy (8) rigged up and started and was moving a few feet away to start throwing a topwater when I looked over and saw that picture. A moment I'll always remember as I took out iPhone and snapped a pic. We caught some awesome trout that morning including Lil Roy with a 27", and was one of the best monings of my life. Its the cover photo for Texas Boys Outdoors page.


----------



## JLX (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to the board. Here is one of my favorite pictures. This was take 45 miles down Padre Island National Seashore. This is one of my favorite places to fish. No cell phone service causes you to slow down and focus on the little things such as this September sunrise.


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

Great start guys! There are a couple little ones in the Laguna family. There is nothing like getting out there with your boys and teaching them what you have worked so hard to learn your self!
Padre is an awesome place.. There is no way that bird would have cooperated for me like that!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

*Great nephew*

this is a very special Moment--he is my great nephew that was adopted from Africa --a great student-plays all sports--but cannot wait until his fun Uncle gets to Corpus to go fishing--this a beautiful afternoon on November at Port A.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Ready for action...


----------



## RedEye0311 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

*All about the little things!*

My partner!


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Hope this can make me a winner, welcome to 2Cool, and thanks for giving us a chance to win this cool gift, tight lines


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Fire sunset

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogie70 (Aug 20, 2009)

A big smile on a long South Texas drift makes the day all worth it.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Not the greatest cell phone pic. But still a good one fishing with my little girl. I hope she grows to enjoy fishing as much as I do. As you can tell from the picture she did not want much to do with the fish








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## artyfishall (Nov 10, 2010)

Sunset Slick on Trinity


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

4th of July on west bay last year


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

*All about the little things.*

Sunrise on Baffin.


----------



## Yelladog (Feb 22, 2012)

Great offer! Here's a pic of my son and I 1 morning.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

One of my favorite pic's. Wading west bay, went back to the boat to grab a drink and looked down at my stringer and thought "That's Cool" so I took a pic before I went back to finish my limit.


----------



## trozacky (Feb 24, 2010)

*Picture*

Welcome to the forum guys! This is one of my favorite all time pictures. It was taken a few weeks ago sea duck hunting in Alaska. The sun rise was awesome. Thanks


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks for the sponsorship --this is a channel view from Port A-Great day !!


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Nothing like being out on the water early in the morning or late in the evening... I sure do love out sunsets at the ranch in Live Oak Co. Also!!


----------



## Vicman (Jan 22, 2014)

*Little Things*

Here are some of my moments where life just seemed Stop and be just right. I think everyone should look at life this way. Life is all about the little things so slow down and enjoy it before it's gone. First pic is of my wife touching her first Shrimp priceless little things moment lol. See u in the Water.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

A beautiful start to a great day!


----------



## dang_skippy (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome to the site! I messaged you guys on Facebook last night before I went to bed so that I could get some answers this morning.. I was blown away to get to have a full conversation with you guys at time of night! Now THAT is customer service! Thanks!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

My son fishing our secret redfish spot.


----------



## tcountz (Apr 3, 2006)

*Little things*

Hey guys I glad to be a part of this and look forward to taking the winner fishing. Who knows if the trip falls at the right time of the year we may even tangle with one of my big bad tripletail out in West Matagorda Bay. Last year we put a 32#7oz. on my boat. we are developing a Tripletail Special at Laguna that is light but has enough backbone to drag a horse sideways. Good luck and I'll see one of you on board UNO Mas soon.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

One of my favorite pics....

My wife with her personal best speck 27 1/2" caught in the LLM. She's hooked on fishin' forever!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I would just like to say welcome to 2Cool at this time. I have heard nothing but good things about your rods. I will try to get some help to get a picture posted and entered in the contest. Look forward to your posts and pics. I am sure everyone is appreciative of the fact that you are giving us a great opportunity to own your rods.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Welcome Aboard!

Sunrise Over The Laguna

TH


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you very much for the kind words shaggy! We look forward to it as well!


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

My son, who passed away in 2011. Our favorite pasttime.


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't tell from the pic, but that may very well be HIS Laguna rod in the pic. His uncle still fishes with it to this day.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Panther Lake *

*"Early Start"*


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Teaching grandson how to fish.
My oldest having a good time
Where did they go?


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

We just received this from a customer... Beautiful pic from the King Ranch Shoreline...


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

pic from the porch awhile back


----------



## btoups (Jun 29, 2012)

My fishing buddy. Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

sons first birthday


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*I've got my eye on you!*

Welcome aboard, thank you for the chance to win a great prize!! Patiently waiting for us to finish cleaning our fish!


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*sunset*

sunset in rockport


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

POC, early one morning.


----------



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

Watching the girlfriend catch fish


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

sunset wade in East Bay

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mrich10 (Mar 5, 2012)

The little moments when your girlfriend catches and limit of reds and you go skunked....sad2sm


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sunset pic and a very neat picture
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey guys! Good friend and pro staff member, Bob Norton has just volunteered to add an assortment of baits, leadheads, and quick swirls to the prize package! Three claps for Norton Lures!


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

*"Reds on the horizon"*

School of reds


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My boy with an oversize red.


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry fixed


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

My "little thing"!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*The Boy in wading gear*

I will say, Laguna Rods are the best we have ever had. Still love them!!! Need a new one!!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Trout caught on a Laguna Wader 2


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

*Sunrise while duck hunting in Austwell, Tx*


----------



## Tigeraggie85 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome to the 2Cool family!!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

.


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome to the family!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

A couple of beautiful evenings on one of my favorites, Keith Lake and my little boy's first saltwater fish and on a Fatboy!


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

First 2 are sunrise & sunset on Sabine. Young man's Flounder pic made to Tx Fish & Game magazine. Trout is still his P.B. 26 inches


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Gotta love when they want to be like you.....


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

If you are looking to put your hands on a Laguna, but don't live near the Katy area, here is a list of our dealers. If you are interested in becoming a dealer, please feel free to contact us!
ROSSCO'S OUTDOORS
132 Commerce St 
Clute TX 775...31 
Phone(979) 265-2692
http://rosscosoutdoor.com/

JOHNNY'S TRUE VALUE HARDWARE
914 W Tyler Avenue
Harlingen, TX 78550
956-428-4011
http://ww3.truevalue.com/jtvh/MapLocation.aspx

JOHNNY'S SPORT SHOP
101 Boothe Drive
Eagle Lake, TX 77434
979-234-3516
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Johnnys-Sport-Shop/157442764289916

JOE'S TACKLE SHOP
1120 Lindberg Ave.
McAllen, TX 78501
(956) 630-0180
http://joestackleshop.com/


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Little Thangs*

In Islamorada... me and my Laguna headed out for some Snook...
:texasflag


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Chumming for Tuna out of Port A...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Honest Laguna Lil Moments*

Great to see Laguna on 2cool .Sunset with 1st Mate Klever. 
------------------------------------------------------------

I have been blessed two little acts of honesty act on Laguna Rods .

First Moment was at the jetty.

Set my rod on the bow deck while netting a 28 in Spanish Mackerel for my daughter. Netted the feech and then glanced over to the rod which had a live shrimp dangling in the water.. Next thing, the rod shoots off like a rocket off the deck. That feech was heading west to the school to show his buddies what he caught.

I placed a Feech report in the Galveston Daily Newspaper with the report and a short story. Mentioned the rod had Capt Dave inscribed on that Laguna Rod. A week later, I received a call from Capt Joe Kent asking if I wanted my Laguana Rod back. Heck Ya.

Joe provided the info and I later hooked up with the good Samaritanâ€™s and even got to take the Dad and son out for a banner day feeching the jetty . Guess what we caught ( Spainsih Macks and a 5 ft Shark that the boy wanted to catch .. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Second moment was on a planned trip to the Jetty.

Picked up a Feecher in Bayou Vista. I took the Laguana poles out of the truck and put them into the boat locker for more room. Anyway, Ended up leaving a pole on the bow.. Yes againâ€¦lol ... Not knowing That pole later drifted off I 45 causeway. There was a Galveston 10K run over the causeway and a runner found the pole and raised it high upon crossing the finish line. 
I then went into investigative mode to find it. Posted in Bayou Vista foroum and a lady mentioned that someone crossed the finish line with a fishing pole. 2coolfishing was another one of the resources utilized and Ducati came up with a pic of the runner, then later I found out the good Samaritan name and attempted many ways of contact. He finally came forth and returned the pole which has Capt Dave V on it in surprising great shape. Offered to take him feeching , but it did not materialize.

Moral of the stories is itâ€™s the little things of life's honesty that we donâ€™t see enough of in this world. I was fortunate for it to happen with 2 Laguna Rods.. Feech Hard.. :doowapsta

1. Story One

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=293650&highlight=laguna+dave

2. Story Two

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=211623&highlight=laguna+dave


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

*Laguna pic contest*

This moment...when the trout of a lifetime disappears/melts away back into 
The dirty bay water. Hopefully to be caught again and shared to others..


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sunrise


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Took my dad fishing and although it was slow, I will always remember this trip.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

March wade with a friend from Texas and my first tagged fish. Caught and released 20+ reds that Sunday.


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks guys and gals for all the great feedback! Keep em coming!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

How about another "pick a # between 1-1000 contest for those who never seem to have their camera with them when they need it.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunrise on baffin


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I had been planning a fishing trip a few weeks ago with a few buddies and had taken an extra day off to hit the weather window. Well the night before the trip my little girl got sick. Normally when this happens she only wants her mommy. For some reason that night was different, all she wanted was me. When the alarm went off the next morning this is how I found her, cuddled up to ME. I chose to stay home with her ad pass on the fishing. Even though she was sick we had a great day just me and her. This is one of those little things that will stick with me more than a fishing trip.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Heres one more of my boys with their buddy hunting dove with sun setting call this pic young guns the next generation.


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

*Valentines Day*

This picture was taken in 2011 on Valentines Day. Cold front blew threw Seadrift and we were on 'em. It'd my dad, myself and ESC from the fourm.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

*Watching dusk & waiting on the reds!*

Dusk on Redfish Bay.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

*My buddys daughter*

with a not so little thing


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

*kayaking*

with dolphins


----------



## Jeff Atchley (Oct 21, 2013)

*Sunset pics*

A couple of sweet pics taken down south!


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

*kayaking*

shark fishing


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

*Christmas bay*

sunset


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

*All is Good*

1st pic - Laughing after I fished her out of the water after falling off the back of the boat. Thank God no injuries.

2nd pic - stayed a few minutes too long that day.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay!! after i saw this post, it made me think how important fishing is to all of us. My kids have grown up fishing with me and now one is going to be 18 and the other 13. They have their lives but they still like to fish with dad. I thought I would share a few pictures.

BTW- whoever is reading this tell Countz...JUAN THE ROD said hello.

All of them are my favorites but the one of my son wading back to the boat is my favorite from this past summer. I bet Tommy knows exactly where he was wading.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Cypress jaws said:


> Okay!! after i saw this post, it made me think how important fishing is to all of us. My kids have grown up fishing with me and now one is going to be 18 and the other 13. They have their lives but they still like to fish with dad. I thought I would share a few pictures.
> 
> BTW- whoever is reading this tell Countz...JUAN THE ROD said hello.
> 
> All of them are my favorites but the one of my son wading back to the boat is my favorite from this past summer. I bet Tommy knows exactly where he was wading.


Not sure why it did not post the pictures? Maybe too many..LOL!!


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay yall are probably sick of looking at the pics but I always enjoy everyone elses so these are some with friends..

The first...MY HAPPY PLACE!! Something about saltwater that puts my soul at ease!!

The last is my avatar...favorite picture of my boat "Kitchen Pass"


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

Fishing with dad.


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Faded Hula Monkey (Sep 6, 2008)

*Evening everglade city*

After three days of great fishing in the everglades I snapped this photo of Captain Jim Conley headed back to the boat. The sunsets looking out over the Gulf from the west side of florida are beautiful. This one I thought was especially spectacular.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Cat Island, Mississippi. Fishing and Camping trip around 8 yrs ago. Favorite place in the world.


----------



## midickey (May 2, 2009)

A lot of great photos!!


----------



## JJTTraylor (Jan 30, 2009)

*E.Matty on a windless morning*

Welcome to 2 Cool


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

Picking a winner is going to be a lot tougher than we thought.. Some amazing entries!


----------



## tannermoy (Jan 22, 2014)

one of the best fishing partners I have. :smile:


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Friends having a good time.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

*Sunrise*

tails


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

*Shark*

shower


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Fishin da skinny


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to 2Cool!
Wedding anniversary sunrise @ Cape Royale Marina on Lake Livingston


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

Taking Care of business!


----------



## GoneFishin2Day (Jan 14, 2012)

Trinity bay


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

*Welcome aboard*

Your are right it is about the small things also.

From the sunrise on the big water to the day time running in the marsh then back to the relaxing sunsets on the small ponds.
Just waking up every day and being thankfull for this beautiful place. It is truley amazing.


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

This feeshun sport would sure be a lot easier with LAGUNA Rods!


----------



## specktacle (Oct 11, 2013)

^^ Holy smokes! You DO need some equipment! haha


----------



## Redcloud3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great contest from Laguna! This is a pic of sunrise over East Bay (or is it East Marsh?!?). Whenever I see the large things of grandeur like a great sunrise, it makes me thankful for the little things in life that make it so good. Family, outdoors, catching fish ( or not) .....it's all good. 

:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## Capt. AB (Mar 1, 2012)

*My Fishing Buddy*

Sunrise in Port Bolivar


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

West End Sunrise, where my addiction started.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Teaching my first born the art of fishing the surf. No camera filter...that's what it looked like that evening. He'd love a Laguna for his first top of the line rod


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

*Laguna giveaway*

Welcome to 2cool also new to the site.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow there are some good pic,s on here


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Some very beautiful pics!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard! CC beach sunrise on 3/12/13


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

2 year old grandson checking everything out.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Young uns*

Let me try this (oldest son)...

Come on fish (youngest)...


----------



## devo (Apr 7, 2009)

*the one that didnt get away*


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Its another Baffin Morning...


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow.... we are not looking forward to trying to select a winner at all already, and there are still a couple weeks left! Truly outstanding guys and gals..


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Front moving through Dickinson Bayou


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Peek a boo.


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Last summer I married my fishing partner.














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## UTfishrman (Apr 28, 2011)

sunrise in BNWR - pretty close to heaven for me.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

*Little things.*

Big meetings all day....it's the little things.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Big brother netting lil brothers fish. Both brothers with their catches. Very rewarding day with my boys.





















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

*POP POP new fishing buddy*

here my best Bud--


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

*First family member in the 30' club*

And of course it had to be my Son, Congrats CJ.. Maybe you can teach your dad some day..


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Big brother netting lil brothers fish. Both brothers with their catches. Very rewarding day with my boys.
> 
> View attachment 1073329
> View attachment 1073345
> ...


Great pic with the boys!


----------



## tcountz (Apr 3, 2006)

*The little things*

Wow!!! I moved to Matagorda in 1972. A lot of you had not been born. Growing up in East Texas, I had know idea about redfish trout and tripletail much less bays reefs grass beds rosette spoonbills and the rocks of Baffin. It didn't take long for me to find a new passion. A passion that consumed me. I wanted to be on the water every day and I wanted to share it with everyone. It took me a number of years before I began really seeing the real picture. I have the greatest office in the world. Hanging on the walls of my office are sunrises. Porpoises, fall flights of ducks. schools of tailing reds, rosette spoonbills feeding in marshes, cruising across a mirro slick bay, the grin of a kid fighting his or her first fish, and many, other little things that are often over looked. What I'm trying to say is to absorb everything around you every day that you live and live every day like it's your last. Robert Earl Keen summed it up. The Road goes on forever and the party never ends. Thanks to everyone who has shared some of their "little things" from their lives.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Trinity Bay*

Awesome sun rise on Trinity


----------



## jgmorales (Feb 8, 2010)

*Shoal Water Sunset*

Great Day on the water with the family over the summer of 2013.:texasflag


----------



## spec_u-late (May 29, 2012)

Where it all began...


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay I jave posted pics on this thread already but something happened this past Saturday that made me think of this thread one more time: My son (about to turn 18 this year)who y'all have seen in my previous post/s went fishing with me this Saturday...we ran allover the bay trying to find fish but got a big gooseegg!! so in the late afternoon right before we are about to head back to the launch, HE WALKS OVER TO ME,OUTS DOWN HIS FISHING ROD AND GIVES ME THIS BIG HUG AND SAYS "It's okay dad, we werent here to catch fish anyway, I am glad God gave us this time together" ...writing this still makes me tear up... 

The little things!!!


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

*sunrise*

No better sight


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

God's amazing creations.


----------



## diaz-boy (Jan 20, 2012)

*Fish On!*

View attachment 1077337


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

This is my brother's first time fishing and he caught the first fish. He caught the most that day


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Winner winner*

The little things


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

*Port Mansfield Sunset*

My favorite place to watch the world go by.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

It is all about the little things. to me standing in waste deep water watching the sun creep over the horizon is what is all about because they are all different. This picture was taken as a storm cell was making its way down Galveston Bay out into the Gulf. But the moment will live forever, because at the time if felt like myself and the boat working the reef were the only ones on the water and when he shut down his outboard, the tranquility of silence took over, and you realize in moments like that how truly small you are in the grand scheme of things but nonetheless can enjoy the moment.


----------



## Hornsfan76 (Nov 13, 2011)

*It's the little things.*

Sometimes you gotta catch a 3 oz to appreciate a 6 lb.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

What can I say, she likes to fish from the yak.


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

It's the little things like this that Confirm that God is great !!


----------



## saltyarrow (Aug 23, 2006)

sunset at Ingleside cove.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Hooked Up


----------



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

Welcome! I love me some sunsets and sunrises!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Man just one is tough. You guys sticking to just one picture or will you let a few slide?


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

We love the beach!!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*My 2 Little Thangs*

Wadin' like Granpa


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Sabine lake sunset.


----------



## full limits (Jul 6, 2011)

*A Day On The Water*

One morning ,,,,,,


----------



## Raynard (Dec 31, 2007)

Will visit here in Katy,


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

Wife wading Baffin with a fog rolling in.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

My entries.


----------



## bassmaster.Shane.H. (Jan 29, 2014)

Matagorda lagoon








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster.Shane.H. (Jan 29, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster.Shane.H. (Jan 29, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster.Shane.H. (Jan 29, 2014)

Rocky!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster.Shane.H. (Jan 29, 2014)

Pet racoon. Miss this guy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster.Shane.H. (Jan 29, 2014)

Lake tom sawyer dam. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*Ingleside sunset*

Ingleside Cove sunsets


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*sunset*

sunset at the Anahuac Wildlife


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Beginning of the day!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

not trying to suck up to the good guys at laguna custom rods--but this is the best thread I have ever seen on 2cool--these pics could be made into a book--great job on the contest--I would not like to be the one that has to pick a winner!!!


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ Thanks tspitzer! A lot of thought and conversation went into the topic. We are enjoying all the amazing photos ourselves.. AND DREADING CHOOSING A WINNER!


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

. Awesome products guys keep it goin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

#1 Sunset over Offats Bayou.......#2 Just feeling the need for speed


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

*It's the little things...*

GF and I taking a break from fishing.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Some really nice pictures!! 



Here is one from back in the days from a gathering with a bunch of internet fishermen when the internet was not "so cool" Sam is in this picture...Access 5 named Sam's beach after he went on to be with our Lord and Saviour!!! I am thankful for pictures.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

*Few*

Teaching my daughter how to throw a cast net, Wife with her first Red, Sunrise.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I just took this one today.


----------



## JonBowToner (Mar 15, 2012)

*Fishy, fishy, fall into my web*

from the Summer of the Spiders


----------



## JonBowToner (Mar 15, 2012)

*'nother sunset shot*

dig the blue and purple tones


----------



## JonBowToner (Mar 15, 2012)

*cute kids' first fish catches*

two of my five grandchildren


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

My favorite "little things" pics.... 

Pic #1 The boys, double hooked up on nice reds.....

Pic #2 Cruisin' across Trinity Bay watching the sunrise, and jamming out to Led Zepplin with my boys...


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Baffin Bay Sunrise


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to 2COOL!


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I titled this shot "The last Ember". My daughter and I shared a fire at deer camp, and the memories we shared that evening will alway's be priceless.


----------



## BigBuckCK (Apr 17, 2013)

*2013-14 Sunrise*

The first one was from a thanksgiving duck hunt and the second is from last August of me fishing in Port O'Connor. Both were great days out on the water!


----------



## jimboslice (Sep 5, 2010)

*little things that make my girl happy*

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

*Grandson's first trip*


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

*welcome LCR*

Fellow 2Cooler JTBailey snapped this, this morning. Hooked into a biggun...

Ok, he has given me the unofficial nickname "Clam Man" cuz it actually was a clam shell but we had fun non-the-less. The water was Glass.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

my favorite picture of my nephew!!
He was only 3 in this picture!!

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Gulf of Mexico Sunset at eye level*

This is a pic of the sunset in the Gulf of Mexico from the back of our crew boat . Wish I was fishing but I was at work going from platform to platform at the end of the day !!


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Heres a couple more entries !!*

I hope you enjoy !!
Most were taken while at work ,my second home !! Ha!ha!
Gods beauty !!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Mexican sunset.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Can't wait for friday! Good luck to everyone


----------



## mawallace (Mar 26, 2010)

Just another day at the lake waiting for me to catch another fish.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Sabine Jetty


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

Introducing your very close friend to wade fishing and putting him on his first West Galveston Bay fish.


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's a few, welcome to 2cool


----------



## bassmaster.Shane.H. (Jan 29, 2014)

Sneekin on them deers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

*The secret redfish spot*

The spot


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

A couple of my better sunrise/sunsets pics...
1. Storm rolling in at sunset in POC marsh.
2. Sunrise in Padre


----------



## Arutch (Jan 27, 2014)

*sunset*

florida


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

When all those little things come together in harmony.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

It's the little things!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Great Contest*

1) Baffin Sunrise
2) Port Mansfield
3) Port Mansfield Flounder. CCA Runner up


----------



## JK1119 (Feb 11, 2014)

Teaching my son!


----------



## jamdee (Jan 25, 2014)

4 year old helping Grandad net a fish, doesn't get any better. The very best of the small things.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

*I know it's not fishing*

Here's my girl taking care of the hard stuff. Just started wade fishing this past summer. Makes a dad proud!


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Sunset over a neighborhood lake.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

It's the little things like when I realize just how blessed I am to live in a awesome country that allows me the freedom







to witness an awesome sunrise like this while doing something I love to do.


----------



## Shell-Shocked (Jan 24, 2011)

*Carancahua Bay Sunset*

My son with a few more casts left in the day!


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

My first keeper redfish measured 24 of summer 2013 while the sun was rising over chocolate bay


----------



## Dane-gerous (Jul 15, 2011)

*POC Bull*

Took my dad fishing to one of his favorite spots on Father's Day 2012, i'll never forget that trip.


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*A couple from Baffin*

Two shots from down south from my Dad's place:


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

Votes are being tallied ladies and gentlemen! The results will be posted in a seperate thread later on in the day to make sure everyone can find them easily! Stay tuned...


----------

